# Question about GEC conduit



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

We had a walk-thru (informal) inspection by the AHJ today and he said that we could not use a piece of EMT down the surface of a masonry wall to protect the GEC going to the water meter. 
The EMT started above the rafters and ended next to the water meter. I used plastic slip on bushings to protect the GEC. 
Because it is informal, he may not write it up nor charge for the inspection. I will not know why he rejected it until I see him again and remember to ask him.
If EMT is used to protect the uninsulated #6 GEC, do you need to bond the EMT? If so, why? That seems like overkill to bond something that is uninsulated and in contact with each other.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

What he worried about is electrolysis. How hard would it be to pull insulated #6? I typically use sch 80 pvc.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_*250.64(E) Enclosures for Grounding Electrode Conductors* Ferrous metal enclosures for grounding electrode conductors shall be electrically continuous from the point of attachment to cabinets or equipment to the grounding electrode and shall be securely fastened to the ground clamp or fitting. Nonferrous metal enclosures shall not be required to be electrically continuous. Ferrous metal enclosures that are not physically continuous from cabinets or equipment to the grounding electrode shall be made electrically continuous by bonding each end of the raceway or enclosure to the grounding electrode conductor. Bonding shall apply at each end and to all intervening ferrous raceways, boxes, and enclosures between the service equipment and the grounding electrode. The bonding jumper for a grounding electrode conductor raceway or cable armor shall be the same size as, or larger than, the required enclosed grounding electrode conductor. Where a raceway is used as protection for a grounding electrode conductor, the installation shall comply with the requirements of the appropriate raceway article._


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy posted the applicable article. 

Insulated or bare, a GEC in a ferrous raceway must be bonded to the raceway at BOTH ends. If not, it will act as a "choke" if it is called on to carry a lightning surge.
It is possible that he is also worried about electrolysis, with the bare wire.
Greg's idea is a good one. (Sched. 80 PVC)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I also got called on this one waaay back in the day. I have used sch80 ever since.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Rick


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I still use emt and bare gec, and have never been called on it. Although I always bond one end of the emt @ the water main.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> What he worried about is electrolysis


Greg It is not electroylsis.

AS mentioned bond the conduit at both ends.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I also got called on this one waaay back in the day. I have used sch80 ever since.


That was also the part of the learning curve that made me switch to pvc.


----------

